

I built a service that syncs calories from Moves to MyFitnessPal - nathan_f77
https://moves-mfp.herokuapp.com/

======
nathan_f77
The main challenge was building a web-scraper engine for MyFitnessPal [1],
since I've never been able to get into their developer program.

Two reasons why I didn't buy a domain name for this project:

* _Moves_ and _MyFitnessPal /MFP_ are both trademarks, for which I don't have the rights

* SSL for custom domains on Heroku costs $20 per month, and domains cost $10

[1]
[https://github.com/ndbroadbent/mfp_scraper](https://github.com/ndbroadbent/mfp_scraper)

